# My doggies



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

here are a fiew pics of my doggie friends


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks Darren


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

nice pics like the little one....those big eyes


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

All veryyyy sweet, loved the last pic haha, got some earholes  hehehe


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh hey are lovely and very sweet


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou all, they are such fun, I couldnt be without them


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> here are a fiew pics of my doggie friends


they are so cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks I have some pics of my cat who is reading to my dog will post the one day soon so cute and funny


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi vixenelite thats your blue you was talking about to vince his very sweet 
and the others as well
like to the one in the bed with him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Shes my 1 year old Angel, she is very sweet and funny, full of energy as you know border collies are Ill have to post one of the old man Ben he is 13 and a half now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh Vixie - now I am envy you....


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww lovely dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> Oh Vixie - now I am envy you....


why you envy me?? hmmmmmmmmmmm think I get it now, a bit slow since the fall, I think is loosened my brain lol hee hee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> Awww lovely dogs


thank you


----------

